# Bikejoring



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Not a tandem specific topic but has anyone tried this? We are looking into this for our singles and if works out I may try on the tandem.

We have a Siberian husky and Alaskan Malamute. We have ordered a Tug n Tow, a retractable lead so the line does not get caught into the front wheels. Nothing is fool proof but this looks like a very cool and much safer option. When we go camping this can exercise the dogs and get a ride in.

I will update after the items arrive and we get some training in with the dogs. The owner of the company said he definitely want a picture if we do this on the tandem!

The website is Biking with your dog - Bike Joring - Scooter Joring - Bike Leash if I remember correctly.

ps. I have clocked our husky running 30mph. I have no idea what speeds may be reached with the dogs towing. I have seen pics with 4 dogs pulling one bike. Not much info out there about this sport/activity.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is a thread from the fatbike forum. Pictures, video, info, links etc.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bikejor-thread-763234.html


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

bme107 said:


> Here is a thread from the fatbike forum. Pictures, video, info, links etc.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bikejor-thread-763234.html


Thank you!


----------

